# Ordering scenes



## Luke A. Guest (Apr 11, 2015)

Is anyone working on implementing the two up/down arrows on the scenes list? I'm using Linux and they don't work here.

Thanks,
Luke.


----------



## Radzaquiel (Apr 11, 2015)

Your issue is confirmed, I just reported it on Mantis (bug #180)


----------



## Luke A. Guest (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 30350 (Apr 14, 2015)

This was already done more than two months ago. It's just sitting there in the source code, in separate branch, overlooked. I don't get it.
Also, https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=144.


----------



## Luke A. Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah, I just did a rebuild, still not getting that bit of code pulled in.


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2015)

No no, that's not for scene reordering;  that was for the ability to drag and drop sources to new positions in the list box.  That was delayed because we had to redesign the list box.

The scenes reordering is something I haven't had a chance to work on yet.  It's a bit lower priority still.  It's not as easy as it sounds because of the backend design but I'll fix it when I get a chance.


----------



## Deleted member 30350 (Apr 22, 2015)

I hope the scene reordering will make it in soon, because I cannot use OBS without that functionality (it never was implemented in the old OBS and I don't want to deal with it the old way again in my life).


----------

